# TX fur-cons?



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 6, 2013)

Are there any conventions at or near Texarkana, Texas? Or at least within an hour distance?
Like, any at all? I would love to go to a convention, but everyone of them is too out of reach for someone whose only 15...


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, you're out of luck if you want to go driving for only a hour. However, there is one in Oklahoma known as Wild Nights at Robbers' Cave and there is Furry Fiesta at Dallas, TX.


----------

